# Slippery Poly SS



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

No more slippery poly's for me. A little piece of bicycle tube is all you need. Some bike shops have damaged tubes for crafters for next to nothing. Or share a new tube with friends. I have put tube pieces on 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", and 3/4' wood frames I cut out. It works on all types of fork tips, ocularis , TTF, & OTT. All the frames pictured have the same size tube installed, just a different length on some.

Try it , it is a nice , cushy grip. A little alcohol helps to slide them on after I turn the tube piece inside out and clean off the powder.

And Simple Shot's new black latex is great. I can't really tell if it better than amber latex or not. But it is at least its equal. Much nicer, & snappier than TB gold.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

What an awsome idea mate! My little yellow jacket champ is a bit of a pain with my larger sized hands so will defo look into this! Thanks alot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a great idea!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Very effective and isn't unsightly. Good on ya bud.


----------



## Sassinator (Dec 1, 2016)

I just bought my first poly slingshot and although I love the shape of it and the way it shoots but was disappointed in how slippery it was. 
Then I saw your post. 
I got a free used road bike tire from my local bike shop and now my sling shot feels great and is not slippery at all. 
Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I use to use Hockey tape...I have used Ranger bands for hiking gear..(bicycle inner tube)..But never gave much*

*thought for a slingshot..Thanks for sharing your tip.....*

*OM*


----------

